# Smokable household herbs.



## Neo Incapacitator

Hi,
I am out of drugs and alk and am just wondering what household items (herbs) can be smoked to achieve a high or at least a feeling of light headedness.
I did a search on here (search keyword was "smokable items"), but it didn't come up with anything, so I am asking this forum for help. What can be smoked?
Thanks,
Neo.
P.S. I will post a experience report if I can get a smokable item in my hands.


----------



## xpensivtaste

just found this.....Taken in high doses, nutmeg can be quite intoxicating, partly because it's similar in chemical makeup to MDMA. Nutmeg causes symptoms such as stupor, drowsiness, delirium and sleep. Many prison inmates have known about it and used it for years, which is why most prisons have banned the use of this spice! About 14 grams (two tablespoons) taken by mouth cause a rather unpleasant, dreamlike "trip". Other symptoms include a rapid heartbeat, dry mouth, and thirst. Agitation, apprehension, and a sense of impending doom may last about 12 hours, with a sense of unreality persisting for several days. Nutmeg contains five to 15 per cent myrista oil, which is responsible for the physical effects. About four per cent is Myristicin, which is structurally similar to mescaline. (Mace, the exterior covering of the Nutmeg seed, also contains the hallucinogenic compound myristicin). Elemicin is another potent psychoactive ingredient in nutmeg. Similar to SSRI antidepressants such as Prozac, Myristicin blocks the release of serotonin from brain neurones. Scientists believe that once the substance enters the body it's converted to methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA) -- ecstasy.


and this.....
Whilst waiting to be paid for the month I decided I needed to speed up proceedings and took six days off, then proceeded to purchase eight small, brown, whole nutmegs of unknown origin from my local weigh 'n' save shop (In England).

Having tried a few times to smoke the stuff before, both the whole and pre-ground varieties, all I succeeded in doing was getting a tiny, almost unnoticeable pot like buzz (which could well have been attributed to placebo), and ruining a great bong that had seen some good times with this smelly, earthy shite. Next I bought a very sturdy looking chrome pepper mill, and a cheese grater (do'h!), then went up to my room and tried to grind the nutmeg up. Well it wouldn't fit into the bloody mill, so I wrapped it up in few big carrier bags, went to the shed and crushed the shit up no problem in the vice on my dads old workbench. Then I put the now half powdered stuff in the mill and ground away for about two hours. Nutmeg is really tough and the mill wasn't up to the job, so I did what I could with it then simply pulled apart any remaining chunks with my nails. Next I left it to one side for the night and got really, really drunk, which is another of my vices(sorry), and in hindsight this may well of contributed to the odd effects of the nutmeg that are described later.

The next morning I was up at ten, and ready to go at 10.30. I'd just reiterate all the other reports in saying that this stuff really doesn't go down easily. I don't agree that it's the taste of nutmeg that is to blame for this; it's definitely the sandy, ashy, earthy texture. I took it between 10.45 AM and 12.00(noon) with a lot of water, seriously I'm talking in the region of 3 litres, and with a break between each of 5 teaspoons I ingested. During this time I felt only a little nausea, as the water helps a lot as does smoking the odd straight, if you smoke. However I do have an Iron hard Stomach, and I still wretched once or twice at the moment this stuff hit the back of my throat. I'd recommend letting it sit on your tongue and then downing a lot of water, nutmeg and all. Get chugging the water from a wide brimmed jug or bottle AS SOON as the spoon enters your mouth!

So at 12.00 the real account begins.

12.00 – 14.00 The only discernible effect is a neither pleasant nor unpleasant, really mild pot like buzz, as can be achieved by smoking nutmeg. My feelings of anticipation quickly fade and are replaced by a small initial feeling of disappointment, tempered by consoling thoughts that persuade me to believe the previous accounts stating that this stuff takes a good five hours to kick in.


14.00 – 17.00 Ever conscious of the Internet research I conducted before soiling my soul with this shit, I begin to look for the expected effects, and notice only slightly brighter colours on the ever-white canvas that is the background of a Google Search. Every few minutes my head recoils in fits of blinking, involuntary I might add, which ensue as I struggle to give my pupils some relief from the deluge of light. This coupled with the slightly increased pot like buzz almost convinced me the experiment was worth the effort.


17.00 – 18.00 I grow tired of reading web pages, and decide to pay my mum a visit in the next room. She is playing James Pond 2 Robocod via a Genesis emulator on an old PC I had rigged for her. Interaction with her is at first, a daunting but necessary prospect, but I quickly realise I have a hard to describe bond with her above and beyond what usually exists. I grow immensely self-satisfied at the computer she was enjoying that was a result of my labours, and read into the hidden, or sarcastic, meanings of what she says to me. In short (not a style I’m known for) I felt satisfied with my nutmeg experience, felt it was worthwhile, and begin to anticipate with glee the coming effects.

I now feel hungry and decide that I will go to the Chinese chippy (fish and chip shop) for some curry sauce for my dinner. The local one is closed for refurbishment so I have to venture further afield, to the nearest nice chippy. As I leave the house I notice the daylight immediately, and it rips me from my dull mind frame. As I walk down the oh so familiar streets I feel a strange sensation that there is hidden depth to these streets and I chart my own imagined history, from the times of Neanderthals to the present day, all of this set in my home town, and lasting a minute or two. Unlike the ”trips” I have experienced when really pilled up (on 8 or so E’s) I was always in complete control of the thought process (it was only this, no visual or auditory trips occurred at all) and was able to drift to this state at will, then return to reality when I chose or when I was forced to. In the shop I was calm and relaxed, but on the way back home my mind began to wander again and I analysed in detail my views on life, what is expected of me, how I could improve my lot, and what drugs I will try over the coming weeks. Again, I was always able to exit these bouts of deep thought at will, and able to resume them at the point of exit when I saw fit. I think 'controlled' is the most accurate description, but I did perceive colours and light as brighter than one would normally expect for the entire journey and this effect was most uncontrollable.


18.00 – 03.00 I get really drunk as I always do, and cannot perceive any nutmeg related fun at all.


03.00 – 11.00 I sleep ‘as sound as a pound’ with no problems. No deep thoughts, hallucinations or dreams that I can remember.


11.00 – 17.30 I read the web and about a quarter of Terry Prattchet’s ‘The Fifth Element’ but notice nothing other than a ‘dull in the head’ feeling extremely similar to that experienced after smoking pot in the morning then not smoking any more for the rest of the day, but I still found the day to be more relaxing and fulfilling than I would without the nutmeg.



17.30 – 02.00 I just Drank a lot and went to bed. The nutmeg was dismissed and long forgotten.



Strangely enough my experience account is really dull, and the experience itself was almost dismissible as a non-event, but the day after this was really good fun as the real experience began. I woke up really relaxed yet fully alert. My pupils were dilated (like after an E or two) and I felt an underlying sense that life really wasn’t so bad at all. My muscles were drained and wasted but in a pleasant way (the weird tingles in my legs were incredibly enjoyable), and the slightest little attempt at humour was hilarious to me. This approached upon an MDMA like euphoria, but fell short by quite a margin. When later I got drunk as usual, the nutmeg enhanced a ‘procedure’ I am very familiar with by replacing depression with a sense of well being.

Overall this was an enjoyable but disappointing experience, and it took too long for the spice to reach fruition. One thing I would suggest is that you really do plan ahead, as I did, and take 2-4 days off or take nutmeg in a school/college holiday.

It seems the high was low and the low was high. The after effects are a must in my opinion, but there was no rush, and therefore no real ‘hit’. I’m sure I’ll try it again in a larger dose. However this an unusual, almost weird drug that may disappoint as much as it will exhilarate. 
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=21663


----------



## Madhatter4

How old are you Neo?  Im guessing maybe 12 or 138)


----------



## Damien

Please do not eat nutmeg. I would bet dollars to donuts that you will regret it. Just chill out, find something entertaining to do while sober and get high another time. I know its hard but its better if you can create habits that find entertainment independent of getting high. You sound young, trust me you will want to establish these habits as early as possible in your "drug life".


----------



## Ham-milton

hold your breath.

that's the best way to feel lightheaded.


----------



## eckofire

i heard if you drink bleach it is like being wicked drunk.


JUST KIDDING

look in your mom's medicine cabinet, maybe she has some benzos


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Madhatter4 said:
			
		

> How old are you Neo?  Im guessing maybe 12 or 138)




i got five on that....lol

yea dont eat nutmeg, that shit is hands down one of the worst feelings you can experience. its not worth how shitty it makes you feel afterwards, and the "high" isnt even that fun anyways.

cant you go find a bottle of booze or something? steal some beers from your parents?


----------



## Neo Incapacitator

Madhatter 4, as a matter of fact, I am 14. I have heard a fair shair of tales about bad nutmeg trips, so I won't try it. 
Eckofire, my mom doesn't have benzos but other stuff.. I won't list them and ask what works because I think that is against the forum rules.
'medicine cabinet', I  would be able to steal a little bottle of herb liquour (48%alc), but it is only about 1 shot..
I do have 2 cigs left though.. Maybe if I smoke them after I drank the shot I could get stoned?


----------



## eckofire

yeah unless you just started smoking cigs i doubt you will get a buzz off of em. sorry kid looks like your outta luck for tonight. go hang out with your friends. maybe they have drugs


----------



## Neo Incapacitator

Nah dude, I started smoking cigs when I was 13.. So I will get a buzz with that?


----------



## Damien

You tell us. You are the one that has been smoking for close to a year. I know I must sound like some annoying parent or something but I am telling you try to find something else to do besides catch a buzz you won't regret it.


----------



## Neo Incapacitator

Ok I just drank the shot and smoked a nice cigg... Results: Nice buzz!
I am thinking of using some inhalants like lighter gas or nail polish remover though..
I'll keep you guys up to date.
Neo


----------



## stirfry

Neo Incapacitator said:
			
		

> Ok I just drank the shot and smoked a nice cigg... Results: Nice buzz!
> I am thinking of using some inhalants like lighter gas or nail polish remover though..
> I'll keep you guys up to date.
> Neo


 dont huff. it will make you feel like shit, and its very bad for you. it can cause permanant brain and organ damage, and people seriously injure themselves under the influence (passing out and hitting their head)

just stick with the booze and cigarettes.


----------



## Neo Incapacitator

Too late. Already busy huffing.
Neo


----------



## egor

^^dumbass, go get some dxm; hell, theres probably tussin in the house somewhere...


----------



## Ham-milton

you're a fucking idiot.  you cannot huff without experiencing significant brain damage.

IV alcohol is a better idea.

Fuck, you'd do better listing what you have in the medicine cabinet over huffing.


----------



## Damien

Is dat sum trolling?


----------



## waterfreak

tool.....go whack off and go to bed....


----------



## Astaroth

14 or 17?  Or just plain knob?

In before close


----------



## NoOneKnows

smoke bannana peels 
very psychadelic high


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

dont feed the troll


----------



## JimiHawK*

hahaha, nice thread to find before i go to bed


----------



## Mr Blonde




----------



## [eK]

eckofire said:
			
		

> i heard if you drink bleach it is like being wicked drunk.




word!


----------



## rave23

taking an exessive and unknown amount of nutmeg had me shitting blood and running to the ER cause i was scared shitless (no pun folks, realy....)


----------



## Cface

quite a few things. I read that if u dry catnip leaves and smoke it, it gives u an intoxication not unlike marijuana.

Another one, called Broom, unsafe to eat like tobacco but causes a euphoria light-headedness similar to tobacco when smoked.

EDIT: But really man read what you've said, DO YOU LIKE WHAT YOU'VE BECOME!?! Just looking for kicks, you're asking for trouble. Go on the streets and score some smack, that'll fix your "problem."

Go on ebay and buy some dried poppy pods and make some opium tea.


----------



## gorgoroth

: ? haha, don't even bother, being sober isn't so bad.
take care...


----------



## rave23

Cface said:
			
		

> Go on ebay and buy some dried poppy pods and make some opium tea.




well you gotta be 18+ to sign up for ebay 8) 
and a smack dealer selling to some kid? I doubt it...


----------



## Mr Blonde

> well you gotta be 18+ to sign up for ebay 8)



Well placed rolling eyes there...I'm only 17 and I bought pods just a few weeks ago. All gone now, though


----------



## Pillthrill

Cface said:
			
		

> quite a few things. I read that if u dry catnip leaves and smoke it, it gives u an intoxication not unlike marijuana.
> 
> Another one, called Broom, unsafe to eat like tobacco but causes a euphoria light-headedness similar to tobacco when smoked.
> 
> EDIT: But really man read what you've said, DO YOU LIKE WHAT YOU'VE BECOME!?! Just looking for kicks, you're asking for trouble. Go on the streets and score some smack, that'll fix your "problem."
> 
> Go on ebay and buy some dried poppy pods and make some opium tea.



I wouldn't say those are really "household" though
Is anyone else surprised this thread isn't closed?


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

This kid shouldn't be trusted with 'legal highs' because he obviously isn't competant enough to recognize the dangers in inhalent abuse. Lets just hope he doesn't fuck over his brain too bad now and learns in the future. I'd suggest dxm...but DXM ONLY. NOTHING ELSE. That's if his state would even sell to a minor. Catnip can be a very very weak high...nutmeg isn't as bad as people make it out to be, just don't take more than 2-3T ground your first time, and NEVER REDOSE. Some people are actually allergic to nutmeg (seriously). I learned this the hard way when I had a bad trip and found something about nutmeg allergies. My heart was skipping beats and I couldn't breathe correctly, didn't trip at all. Also, DON'T DO DIPH/DIME/DOXYLAMINE/ANTIHISTAMINES, not this early in your drug usage at least plz. They can be dangerous in overdose...I didn't realize this until I was using them recreationally for awhile and fucked up my heart for a few days.


----------



## 311fan

go smoke some passion flower lol


----------



## Blazin_Ridim

i dont know y u guys r hating on his inhalant use like u can suggest that he should but to each his own is what i say

and 4 household smokeables i have been there and read about sage, cloves, and have tried nutmeg took too long to kick in. DXM and research da pillz in med cabinet sure to find sumthing:D


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I don't think he is serious about huffing, though I could be wrong. He's probably trying to elicit a negative response from the readers.

I don't think you'll find much in the spice rack that'll give you a high. Poppy seed and nutmeg is about it. You would not smoke those though. 

It takes a lot of poppy seed, I think at least 100g for a low dose. I've never bothered with seeds.

Nutmeg is a shitty drug to get high on, but I have had some really good effects from nutmeg oil as a dream enhancer. Lots of dreams of flying, teleporting, and really strange things. I almost never dream of flying, but nutmeg oil induces that type of dream frequently. That is with around 1 teaspoon of nutmeg oil.


----------



## ZeroHour

hey man just get a can of whip cream and hold the cap half way down and put the air in a ballon and inhale that.... it is a lot better than huffing anything else and is probly better for u lol...


----------



## 311fan

just dont pass out like markie mark in shooter lol......:D


----------



## Lady Codone

Some legal highs and/or things you might find around the house include (off the top of my head):

Benadryl
DXM
Nutmeg
Catnip
Morning Glory seeds
Betel nut
Alcohol
Caffeine
Lavender (smoked)
Valerian root
San Pedro Cactus
Amanita muscaria mushrooms
Ayahuasca
Ephedra/pseudoephedrine
Salvia
Kratom
Inhalants
Datura
Kanna/wild dagga
Wormwood
Kava Kava
Blue lotus
Poppy seeds


LEGAL ONLY WITH PRESCRIPTION:
Sleeping pills (Ambien, Lunesta)
Pain pills (Hydrocodone, Oxycodone)
Benzodiazepines (Xanax, Valium)
Stimulants  (Modafinil, Adderall)
Muscle relaxers  (Flexeril, Skelaxin)


----------



## otb01

Bay leaf smoked.


----------



## hcl311

I had a freind that took 24 grams of nutmeg and his face got extremely pale and he was very sick. I don't recommend it.


----------



## CravingMaple

Well with a little bit of time and work 100grams of poppy seeds can be turned into 1gram of morphine base.


----------



## Arobskittle

CravingMaple said:


> Well with a little bit of time and work 100grams of poppy seeds can be turned into 1gram of morphine base.


'
I am going to have to call bullshit on this one.....BULLSHIT! AND IF SO....... please enlighten us oh green one.


----------



## PharmTech09

Peppermint and vanilla extracts in the baking isle contain up to 95% alcohol.  They taste like absolute shit but hey if you're that desperate...
DXM is the best legal choice though.YEEEEAAAHHH!!  Do it! Do it! Do it!
Also you're a dumbass for huffing and you'll probably die soon.


----------



## Lost and Confused

CravingMaple said:


> Well with a little bit of time and work 100grams of poppy seeds can be turned into 1gram of morphine base.




That's the most ludicrous thing I have ever heard.  Poppy seeds contain an unknown amount of TRACE morphine and other alkaloids.  There is no way you or anyone else could ever make such a claim and expect it to be taken seriously.


----------



## CravingMaple

blue opium poppy seeds. avaliable at bulk foods stores.
100grams equals 1 gram of morphine.
buy 1000grams or 1kilo, will cost about 20$
boil this in a large pot on the stove, at medium heat for 30 minutes, with about 4x as much water as seeds.
the water will turn milky brownish in colour, keep stiring this every 5-10 minutes.
there will be bubbly foam on top, stir the liquid to it disolves back into the liquid, then using a large latel or spoon collect off the water and put it into a large container.
add more water, simmer for another 30 minutes,
remove water, add more do this about 5 times till the water doesnt look as milky.
discard the seed material.
the liquid You've collected will need to be strained, use a cheese cloth or white tshirt with no ink in it as a filter, over a container and pour the liquid through that to filter out any seed material.
them pour your filtered liquid into a wide pot, and simmer it, if its bubbling its too hot.
you will notice a foam coming to the top. you will use a spoon and scim this off, put the foam onto a cookie sheet.
the foam will recollect on the liquid about every 10-15 minutes, repeat this process until no more foam collects on top of the liquid.
once all the foamy substance (morphine base) has been collected onto the cookie sheet, you have 2 options.
let it dry by air, this will take a day or 2, or put in oven, at low heat, 150F-200F max.
you dont want to go higher, high heat can destroy the morphine, or burn it.
keep a close eye on the over, when this has dried completely, remove it from the oven. let it cool, for 20-30 minutes.
then use a razor blade to scrap up the morphine.
it will look like a brown powder if u did this right.

(friend of mines findings)


----------



## CravingMaple

Just grow your own poppy plants and turn the opium into morphine, im sure its much easier that way. Papaver Somniferum is the type you'll want, heard no other papaver plants work.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

drink some cough syrup. or if you have any other cough pills lying around do some of those. ahhhh memories from those days.

when i find myself ridiculously bored ill go do a whip it.
but you can only get like 2 or 3 hits from a whip cream can. and they only last like a minute.

that's about it dude


----------



## zrawdog

get poppy pods on ebay and make cooked flake opium from it that you can smoke.


----------



## AnthonyDaniels

Huff Raid.


----------



## safety

AnthonyDaniels said:


> Huff Raid.



No.

For a good high strap some shoes on your lazy feet and go run as hard as you can for an hour or so.  If you can make it that long by the time you collapse you will be high as fuck.  Works for me gets me wheezing and sweating...  Feels good man.


----------



## gorgoroth

I do not mean to preach as I am only one man. But why not just, y'know, try sobriety for a night or two? :/
smokable household herbs? no offense man, but don't bother with that.


----------



## Transcendence

Lady Codone said:


> Some legal highs and/or things you might find around the house include (off the top of my head):
> 
> Benadryl
> DXM
> Nutmeg
> Catnip
> Morning Glory seeds
> Betel nut
> Alcohol
> Caffeine
> Lavender (smoked)
> Valerian root
> San Pedro Cactus
> Amanita muscaria mushrooms
> Ayahuasca
> Ephedra/pseudoephedrine
> Salvia
> Kratom
> Inhalants
> Datura
> Kanna/wild dagga
> Wormwood
> Kava Kava
> Blue lotus
> Poppy seeds
> 
> 
> LEGAL ONLY WITH PRESCRIPTION:
> Sleeping pills (Ambien, Lunesta)
> Pain pills (Hydrocodone, Oxycodone)
> Benzodiazepines (Xanax, Valium)
> Stimulants  (Modafinil, Adderall)
> Muscle relaxers  (Flexeril, Skelaxin)



I don't know about you but I don't remember the last time I randomly found ayahuasca in my house.


----------



## KrisTheGreat

Neo you are trying hard to impress everybody by saying the drugs you are doing at the moment......Dont start it off like that next thing you'll be snorting percs and runnings oxys because its something you "not" supposed to do..........


----------



## PharmTech09

I'm fucked up.


----------



## librash420

if you extract the oils using steam distillation the nutmeg high is more enjoyable but do it dose by dose or it will kill you if you cant stem distill put it in a covered pot and simmer on low heat for about an hour then strain through a shirt (note this is only with whole nutmegs)


----------



## Liquid Sunshine

If you want to get high legally without your mom finding out or whatever, DXM is the way to go, although honestly your mindset isn't really impressing me.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Why even post this stuff? This is ridiculous. If you are broke, understand you are broke for a reason. You want to greatly risk your health to get a little bit of enjoyment out of your day on shit that is not worth the effort?

It takes even more experience to do all of the herbal products correctly. With a lot of the plants, you need to concentrate the chemical or extract it in some way to get enough in one dose to use.


----------



## StaySedated

rave23 said:


> and a smack dealer selling to some kid? I doubt it...



they used to sell to me when i was a kid. :D


----------



## StaySedated

here's a thought:

try losing your virginity first, then find some real drugs.


----------



## jackie jones

Damien said:


> Please do not eat nutmeg. I would bet dollars to donuts that you will regret it. Just chill out, find something entertaining to do while sober and get high another time. I know its hard but its better if you can create habits that find entertainment independent of getting high. You sound young, trust me you will want to establish these habits as early as possible in your "drug life".



Well said, Damien.


----------



## JumboShrimp

You need to sort out the risk v reward buddy.
Please don't mess yourself up.


----------



## JJ-180

Chilli......eat loads of it untill you go blind and your intestines turn to slush. Then the endorphin rush kicks in. It's really good. Honest.


----------



## StaySedated

my favorite legal highs are(and these are easy to obtain):

1. morning glory seeds
2. san pedro cactus
3. DXM

also there's propylhexedrine(OTC benzedrex nasal inhailers), amphetamine like stimulant thats better than adderall imo.


----------



## littlesparkle

1.soak rolling papers in tobasco oil
2.get the hottest dry chilli peppers and put in 
3.add in a little wasabi concentrate
4.fire it up!!its better than a fucking gram of MDMA imo


----------



## StaySedated

have sex with an animal. ohhh what a rush...


----------



## istayawake!!

Neo Incapacitator said:


> Nah dude, I started smoking cigs when I was 13.. So I will get a buzz with that?



homeboy a cig if u dont have tolerance will maybe give you a couple minute buzz.  scrounge your house for some pills or sometging is your best guess.


----------



## Bezonian

Either this kid's a troll or a complete fucking retard. Anyhoo, I suggest 1000mgs of DXM mixed with about 850 mgs of diphenhydramine. You'll love it.


----------



## TheBollocks

On a more serious note do you guys really want a 14 year old kid (even if trolling and being a fucking retard) to have a GRAM of morphine? If that works (pretty sure it doesnt) then sweet you just taught a 14yr old how to make enough morphine to kill himself about 5 times over (unless he has a tolerance we dont know about) I suggest the whippets or definately DXM. Ah man the old old days of downing 2-3 bottles of robo...


----------



## wereallscrewedXD

me and my friends smoked nutmeg before it was okay i just parsiley a few minutes ago it leaves a smell that smells kinda good


----------



## DrugstoreCowboy83

Anyone notice that kid stopped replying pages ago? 

Hopefully he didn't hurt himself trying to actually drink bleach or something.


----------



## Methadone84

ever hear of smokable graham crackers?


----------



## karona

Theres that one that when your locked up. Ya can take an orange peel, put toothpaste on it. Let it sit till it gets moldy and it "makes ya trip like Lsd" hahalol.

I know someone that tried it and all that ended up was getting sick as hell and going to the hospital or some shit.


----------



## likeakite

Sorry, Nothing in your household or store will get you high. Nothing comes close to Mary Jane. Nutmeg is not worth it. Maybe get some Kava Kava


----------



## Methadone84

likeakite said:


> Sorry, Nothing in your household or store will get you high. Nothing comes close to Mary Jane. Nutmeg is not worth it. Maybe get some Kava Kava



youve never had good cough syrup?


----------



## GodricNightfall

This thread is hilarious. Though as the one guy said you canget quite high from running, I did 50 minutes at 6mph on the tread last night and when I got of it felt like the floor was moving up and down on my feet followed by about a half hour of warmth and about an hour of lightheadedness. 

Does anyone know if that morphine extraction works because Im very interested to get a gram of morphine for only NO PRICES...very interested.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

It hurts my heart all the bullshit threads that have been allowed in here in the past... not for long folks.


----------

